# Artica's Golden Debut



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

*Yes Jasmine, it's true, I am beautiful.









Just look how all the people adore me.









Yes, I'm VERY blonde, and my ears are perky.....









But when you grow up, you can be a beautiful Golden just like me!









Jasmine: HUH????









Hey! Come back here! I have more to tell you about being a Golden!







*


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at that face.....HUH????

You have such a wonderful way of capturing moments, J&J.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Look at that face.....HUH????
> 
> You have such a wonderful way of capturing moments, J&J.


Thank You so much! I think you and Daisy are one of Jasmines biggest fans!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful dogs! Thanks for sharing these great pics!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love to see these pictures.Great captions!!.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, Artica da Golden...Jazz-Ma-Tazz does look interested in the tail Artica is spinning!! Well...to a point!

Great Shots! Great Tail too!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love German Shepherds


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Does she have Siberian Husky in her too? She's sure a beauty


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Does she have Siberian Husky in her too? She's sure a beauty


thank you so much! Artica is actually a wolf/malmute mix! She does have the most gorgeous golden eyes!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's what threw me off thinking she was a white GSD- her SIZE! But then the golden eyes and Northern appearance made me think husky?  Gorgeous dog!!!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Thank You so much! I think you and Daisy are one of Jasmines biggest fans!


ME TOO! ME TOO!! ME TOO!!!!!! I just LOVE those girls...... And Artica holds a special place in my heart. 

Thanks for the photos J & J


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

mojosmum said:


> ME TOO! ME TOO!! ME TOO!!!!!! I just LOVE those girls...... And Artica holds a special place in my heart.
> 
> Thanks for the photos J & J


You do love my Artica girl doncha! I just love that! Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, always love seeing your two, they are stunning!!

Love that all white coat by the way, I had an all white cat years ago, was just beautiful.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Those are just priceless photos and I love the captions. They just fit them perfectly. Thanks so much for sharing. They are great.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What a beauty! 

Haha I love the "HUH?" picture lmao, its so cute!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

J&J, that's very interesting Artica is part wolf. I didn't know that! Do you see any wolf characteristics? More than maybe Jasmine?

I read in a book recently that of all breeds, golden retrievers are most wolf-like in their behaviors. I have no idea how true that is or how the authors arrived at that conclusion but I thought it was interesting and it fit with what I know about my own golden. She's definitely got strong canine instincts. 

Artica really is stunning. And the name is perfect. 

:wavey:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> J&J, that's very interesting Artica is part wolf. I didn't know that! Do you see any wolf characteristics? More than maybe Jasmine?
> 
> I read in a book recently that of all breeds, golden retrievers are most wolf-like in their behaviors. I have no idea how true that is or how the authors arrived at that conclusion but I thought it was interesting and it fit with what I know about my own golden. She's definitely got strong canine instincts.
> 
> ...



Artica is very skittish around strangers, stands behind us and inspects the situation. Most often she walks with her head down to the ground, doesn't bark but rather has the 'woof' to her and only when she is excited. But it's her eyes really that get most people. She can stare at you with SUCH intent. It's hard to explain, dogs look at you lovingly, begging type, but Artica, her look can go right through you I swear! And shedding? HA! She MOLTS! Terribly! Has such a thick thick undercoat and really sheds something else all year long Makes the Golden shedding feel like a cake walk!

Thanks so much for asking about her Jo Ellen! Makes me proud!


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my that is one of my favorite as I just love Artica and Jazz so!!! That was so cute and you are so clever with the captions!!! Hugs to all!!!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2007)

I always laugh at your mini photo journals! You have a great way of telling a story and it always makes my day when I come across them. Thanks!


----------

